# 555 con rele



## pepeitor (Abr 5, 2006)

Hola a todos, a ver si alguien me puede ayudar. He hecho este circuito y quisiera que despues de un tiempo x (unos 50 sg) el rele cambiase de posicion y se mantuviese en esa posicion hasta volver a reiniciar el circuito. He hecho infinidad de pruebas y no lo consiguo, lo mas que consiguo es eso que veis, que no deja de ser una intermitencia  
Os agradeceria una ayudita ya que no puedo seguir adelante con un proyecto a causa de este problemilla. 
Un saludo y gracias de antemano.
http://img149.imageshack.us/my.php?image=5553uu.png


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 5, 2006)

pepeitor dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, a ver si alguien me puede ayudar. He hecho este circuito y quisiera que despues de un tiempo x (unos 50 sg) el rele cambiase de posicion y se mantuviese en esa posicion hasta volver a reiniciar el circuito. He hecho infinidad de pruebas y no lo consiguo, lo mas que consiguo es eso que veis, que no deja de ser una intermitencia
> Os agradeceria una ayudita ya que no puedo seguir adelante con un proyecto a causa de este problemilla.
> Un saludo y gracias de antemano.
> http://img149.imageshack.us/my.php?image=5553uu.png



Es que lo esta usando como astable, lo que usted ocupa es configurarlo como monoastable y es todo.

Saludos


----------



## pepeitor (Abr 5, 2006)

Hola otra vez    gracias por tu respuesta, he cambiado el circuito pero no consiguo que haga lo que yo quiero, ahora lo que hace es, cambia el rele durante un tiempo minimo casi inapreciable y luego vuelve a la posicion inicial indefinidamente.
Yo lo que quiero conseguir es que este un tiempo fijo, luego cambie de posicion y no se mueva de esa nueva posicion. No se si me he explicado bien, espero que si, perdonad mi torpeza y gracias de nuevo.
Un saludo.
Te pongo el nuevo circuito, a ver que he hecho mal esta vez   
http://img152.imageshack.us/my.php?image=5552hy.png


----------



## Mauro Barbosa (Abr 5, 2006)

Buenas. Creo que tu nuevo circuito está bien, pero el problema debe ser que das un pulso muy largo a la entrada, además de que si estudias la forma del pulso de entrada con el osciloscopio (el del prog. de simulaciòn) vas a ver que no es un escalón entonces afecta el funcionamiento del circuito. por eso, para enviar el pulso que activa tu temporizador se conecta en serie una resistencia y un condensador la resistencia a Vcc y el C a tierra y se toma la entrada en el nodo central. El interruptor para enviar el pulso se debe conectar en paralelo a C. Espero haber sido claro si nó puedes mirar esta imagen en la que se puede apreciar claramente:


----------



## pepepuerto (Abr 5, 2006)

Hola Pepeito y demas , envio una pagina (creo que no es la primera vez)sobre este famoso integrado que tiene dentro unos 60 transistores(muy apretados)suerte un saludo 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/enlace.php?url=http://www.doctronics.co.uk/555.htm


----------



## pepeitor (Abr 5, 2006)

Hola otra vez, perdonar que sea tan pesado y tan ignorante  ops:  he vuelto a hacer el circuito poniendo la resistencia y el condensador en serie pero esto sigue igual, algo estoy haciendo mal pero no se que    podriais seguir ayundadome? Please.
Os pongo el circuito a ver que veis.
Por cierto porque me queda libre la entrada? sera eso?
Gracias otra vez y un saludo.
http://img154.imageshack.us/my.php?image=5555bq.png


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 5, 2006)

Bueno pues como le había prometido, aquí tiene el mono regulado a 50 seg, tenga en cuenta que cuando utiliza tiempos tan largos, hay más error en los tiempos.

No va a encontrar capacitores tan grandes, así que puede sumar unos capacitores o actuar sobre las resistencias.

Saludos y no se disculpe, nadie aquí es un sabio.


----------



## pepeitor (Abr 6, 2006)

Hola, lo primero queria daros las gracias porque habeis sido de gran ayuda, asi que GRACIAS.
Y lo segundo es que me ha surgido otra duda  ops:  no es que quiera abusar pero es que no se solucionarlo (para no variar)
Mi duda es, en el circuito que pongo, como podria hacer para que al entrar la segunda lampara entre el segundo temporizador? quitandole el pulsador al segundo temporizador. Es decir que se enciendan las 3 luces una seguida de la otra en un periodo de tiempo x.
Lo he intentado haciendo que el rele me abra y me cierre el segundo circuito pero me da error   
Lo dicho, perdonar las molestias y gracias.
Un saludo
http://img119.imageshack.us/my.php?image=5559pt.jpg


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 6, 2006)

pepeitor dijo:
			
		

> Hola, lo primero queria daros las gracias porque habeis sido de gran ayuda, asi que GRACIAS.
> Y lo segundo es que me ha surgido otra duda  ops:  no es que quiera abusar pero es que no se solucionarlo (para no variar)
> Mi duda es, en el circuito que pongo, como podria hacer para que al entrar la segunda lampara entre el segundo temporizador? quitandole el pulsador al segundo temporizador. Es decir que se enciendan las 3 luces una seguida de la otra en un periodo de tiempo x.
> Lo he intentado haciendo que el rele me abra y me cierre el segundo circuito pero me da error
> ...



Bueno, para eso ya puede usar un arreglo de FF, unos JK, espero los conosca y si no ya me dice y en la noche posteo algún diagrama. Mientras vaya diseñando un multivibrador astable a 25s.

Saludos


----------



## pepeitor (Abr 6, 2006)

El circuito Astable es este si no me equivoco, ¿verdad? En cuanto a eso que me dices de FF o JK pooos  ops: 
Gracias por tu interes.
Lo que no entiendo es una cosa, se supone que los contactos de un rele vienen a ser como un conmutador, no? Entonces porque cuando utilizo un rele para abrir o cerrar un circuito de un temporizador, no deja? 
En fin, todavia me queda mucho por aprender   
http://img95.imageshack.us/my.php?image=astable6gu.jpg
Un saludo


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 6, 2006)

pepeitor dijo:
			
		

> El circuito Astable es este si no me equivoco, ¿verdad? En cuanto a eso que me dices de FF o JK pooos  ops:
> Gracias por tu interes.
> Lo que no entiendo es una cosa, se supone que los contactos de un rele vienen a ser como un conmutador, no? Entonces porque cuando utilizo un rele para abrir o cerrar un circuito de un temporizador, no deja?
> En fin, todavia me queda mucho por aprender
> ...



No los contactos de un rele no son más que un interruptor, un conmutador es un multicontacto que alterna las conexiones. A menos que utilice un rele de varios contactos y entre ellos haga un arreglo.

Baje el Circuit Maker, ponga un FF JK o en el mismo Work bench que es un desorden, pero en fin lo que importa es la simulación, saque 3 ff jk, y en las entradas de reloj aplique pulsos para no hacer el astable de momento.

Conecte los FF como se le ocurra y haga varias pruebas para que vea como funcionan o busque en el google, yo le haría algún diagrama pero hasta en la noche.

Saludos ahh en el diagrama reemplazaré el rele por mocs


******
Acabo de checar su diagrama 

http://upload4.postimage.org/electronics/forosdeelectronica/136658/electronics.html

Y veo que ya sabe usar el Circuit Maker, que bueno, es un programa que en comparación con el Worbench 5 permite hacer diagramas más ordenados y presentables.

Bueno, para que estan el montón de resistencias en serie???? por que no poner  un preset???? Tiene varios detalles, exactamente como quiere que funcione su circuito???


----------



## Mauro Barbosa (Abr 6, 2006)

pepeitor escribió:
Lo que no entiendo es una cosa, se supone que los contactos de un rele vienen a ser como un conmutador, no? Entonces porque cuando utilizo un rele para abrir o cerrar un circuito de un temporizador, no deja?


Yo tengo la misma pregunta!!!!!! Yo tambien soy nuevito, sobre todo en la práctica. Si alguien lo sabe please.


PD: ein, ¿que programa usas para hacer los diseños? porque al Workbench ya no le tengo mucha confianza


----------



## pepeitor (Abr 6, 2006)

Pues yo estoy usando ese programa, sera que me he acostumbrado a el y como tampoco soy un virtuoso en la materia pues me sirve de sobra (creo)   , por lo que he leido es mejor el circuitmaker pero no se decirte seguro.
Un saludo


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 6, 2006)

Mauro Barbosa dijo:
			
		

> pepeitor escribió:
> Lo que no entiendo es una cosa, se supone que los contactos de un rele vienen a ser como un conmutador, no? Entonces porque cuando utilizo un rele para abrir o cerrar un circuito de un temporizador, no deja?
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno mi opinión hasta ahora es esta.
*Para simulaciones digitales y para entregar un diagrama muy bien presentable, rápido y fácil lo mejor es el Circuit maker, para simulaciones analógicas da muchos errores.
*Para simulaciones analógicas el Workbench es muy fácil de usar, lástima que las versiones anteriores al multisim hacían pésimos diagramas cosa que se corrigió bastante en multisim.
*Pero si lo que quiero es solo hacer un diagrama de algún Integrado poco común, uso el eagle, este seguro incluye ese integrado y si no, puedo bajar la librería en la mayoría de los casos.

Ahora respondiendo al lo del rele, las patas no son un conmutador, un rele tiene contactos o interruptores normalmente abiertos o cerrados, si magnetizamos la bobina, los cerrados se abren y viceversa.


Saludos


----------



## pepeitor (Abr 7, 2006)

Hola a todos, queria daros las gracias porque al fin he conseguido lo que queira hacer, mejor dicho, habeis conseguido lo que queria hacer   
Una ultima cuestion, si me podeis ayudar, bien, sino no hay problema, no es que sea muy importante. En el circuito que os pongo, la primera luz roja que se ve se enciende en el segundo pulso del temporizador, seria posible que se encendiese en el primero y el resto de luces en el segundo? O todas en el primero, da igual.
Lo dicho, gracias por todo y un saludo.
http://img62.imageshack.us/my.php?image=circuito1ey.jpg


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 7, 2006)

pepeitor dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, queria daros las gracias porque al fin he conseguido lo que queira hacer, mejor dicho, habeis conseguido lo que queria hacer
> Una ultima cuestion, si me podeis ayudar, bien, sino no hay problema, no es que sea muy importante. En el circuito que os pongo, la primera luz roja que se ve se enciende en el segundo pulso del temporizador, seria posible que se encendiese en el primero y el resto de luces en el segundo? O todas en el primero, da igual.
> Lo dicho, gracias por todo y un saludo.
> http://img62.imageshack.us/my.php?image=circuito1ey.jpg



Si se puede, con un arreglo diferente el cuál es inecesario ya que usted puede conectar la bombilla que quiera al FF que quiera y puede conectar cuantas bombillas quiera, yo cambiaría el rele por un moc y un triac.

Ahora una sugerencia los circuitos TTL solo ocupan 5v, no va a usar rele, puede solo usar 5v y así ahorrarse las resistencias que puso junto a los FF y no le encuentro sentido a ese diodo.

Saludos y felicitaciones por su logro


----------



## Nick_Furia (May 30, 2008)

espero que les sirva este circuito.

probados en un horno de pintura, avisa cuando llego a la temperatura deseada, solo que tu puedes modificar la conexion de los relevadores de encendido y apagado para adaptarlo a tus necesidades.


----------



## ades (Ene 28, 2009)

una consulta resulta qe yo ise el circuito ese que esta en negro el que mando """EinSoldiatGott"""   

lo ise en un simulador el electronics workbench  , al rele le conecte una lampara a una  bateria de 12v   cuando pongo el pulso no pasa nada no me ensiende la lampara  que puede pasar ?  dice qe es de 50 segundo pero no pasa nada lo mido con el tester y el osciloscipio    mmm   nose qe puede ser  me podrian ayudar 

gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 28, 2009)

Hola.
Ese circuito debe funcionar, ¿qué voltaje estás usando?, ¿ese voltaje, es el necesita el relay?

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ades (Ene 31, 2009)

el voltaje qe use para alimentar el circuito fue de 9v  y para el relay puse una fuente de 12v  qe activara una lampara de 12v  


nose porqe no me  hace el cambio del relay cuando pongo un pulso en la entrada del 555 


qe sera ...mmm sera el programa ?    

 nose ....

porqe el circuito esta bien  

mmmmmmmmmm  ............



gracias por tu respuesta """"elaficionado""""


----------



## xaviergarvi (May 20, 2010)

hola a todos tengo una duda en el caso de que se quiera poner un temporizador a las luces del coche de modo que cuando las encienda y todo ande como de siempre, pero cuando desconecte el interruptor del tablero del coche el rele de las luces permanezca cerrado por almenos un minuto osea que aun sigan prendidas las luces y pasado ese minuto se apaguen intento hacer cosas muy simples como conectar un capacitor en paralelo jejeje solo de prueba y tambien con un 555 pero no tuve resultados ni proximos espero que me puedan guiar gracias


----------



## tiago (May 20, 2010)

Te he dibujado este circuito que es sencillo, barato y rápido de montar:

El relé lo controla el transistor T1 que debe ser un transistor de media ganacia y que soporte la carga de un relé, a ver si alguien nos aconseja cual poner, yo de cabeza no sé decir, quizá un MC 140.
A través de P1 se va cargando el condensador C1, que mintras permanezca en carga,polarizará la base de T1 y éste accionará el relé.
Mediante P1 ajustamos el tiempo de carga y por tanto, el tiempo que el relé esta activado.
Si accionamos el interruptor S1(Luces del coche), puentea el condensador y provoca su descarga, por tanto mientras S1 esté cerrado, tendremos conducción del transistor y por tanto luces encendidas, en el momento que abramos S1, comienza la carga del condensador que mediante P1, ajustaremos mas o menos a 60 segundos,tiempo que permanecerán las luce encendidas despues de deesconectar S1.
El diodo, elimina la corriente reactiva que produce la bobina del relé al entrar en funcionamiento.

Si no conseguimos 60 segundos, podemos aumentar la capacidad del condensador a unos 1000 uF.

Si dudas, pregunta.

Saludos.


----------



## xaviergarvi (May 21, 2010)

hola graciaas por la pronta respuesta intente hacer el circuito que me pasaste pero el problema esta en t1 seguire intentando con diferentes transistores tiene mucho sentido tu circuito gracias


----------



## tiago (May 21, 2010)

Yo he hecho varios de ése tipo y nunca fallan, cuando lo domines,tendras algo infalible y sencillo.

Saludos.


----------



## xaviergarvi (May 23, 2010)

hola tiago gracias por la ayuda bueno el unico problema esta en el t1 prove con algunos transistores pero no funciona tu de cual usaste?????


----------



## lubeck (May 23, 2010)

Con cuales transistores has probado....
yo diria que puede funcionar con el BC548 o el 2N2222 lo has intentado?

Saludos....


----------



## tiago (May 23, 2010)

Bueno, funciona casi que con cualquier transistor, cuanta mas ganancia tenga mas tiempo obtendremos.
Un 2N2222 ,sería muy interesante su ensayo.
Saludos.
He montado un prototipo para despejar dudas, he utilizado un transistor PNP BD136, que eslo primero que he encontrado por encima de mi mesa, es un transistor con poca ganacia, por lo que no nos dá tiempos muy elevados, con una resistencia de 25 K y un condensador de 470 uF, he obtenido un tiempo de activación del relé de 40 segundos. Con un transistor Ac188, (algo antiguo, pero lo uso mucho para pruebas), se obtienen tiempos de algunos minutos con la misma configuración.
El BD 136 es PNP, por lo que hay que invertir las polaridades de la alimentación y del condensador.
Con un condensador de 1000 uF y una resistencia preset de 50K obtendremos de sobra los 60 segundos que nos pedia xaviergarvi.
Saludos.


----------



## lubeck (May 23, 2010)

> ese 555 es la ley...



no le agarres mucho cariño porque tiene sus limitantes.... busca por ahí un tema del 555 donde lo critican mucho para aplicaciones mas precisas y mayores capacidades.... probé el cd4047 y  también jala bonito....

*EDITO: Tiago *

crees que cambiando el rele por un transistor se pueda apagar la luz atenuandose?

Saludos...


----------



## tiago (May 23, 2010)

Claro, ademas si colocas un pnp y un npn con las bases comunes y adecuando las polarizaciones, mientras uno, conduce cada vez menos, el otro conduce cada vez mas, o sea, que puedes hacer un circuito que una luz se vaya apagando a la vez que otra se va encendiendo, si se colocan transistores de las mismas caracteristicas puedes obtener encendido y apagado practicamente simultáneos.Hay que hacer algunos cambios, pero tu planteamiento de sustituir el relé por un transistor, es correcto,incluso con el transistor que lleva se podria cargar un consumo de 250 mA a 12 volt.
Saludos.


----------



## lubeck (May 23, 2010)

Gracias Tiago.....

creo que tengo todos lo componentes para armar uno.... lo voy a intentar a ver si me sale...

saludos...


----------



## tiago (May 23, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> Gracias Tiago.....
> 
> creo que tengo todos lo componentes para armar uno.... lo voy a intentar a ver si me sale...
> 
> saludos...



Comenta cómo te ha ido.
Saludos.


----------



## lubeck (May 23, 2010)

claro, que si.....

 si funciona lo subo como lo hice... y si no pues ya te estare molestando....je...
saludos...


----------



## xaviergarvi (May 30, 2010)

tiago dijo:


> Bueno, funciona casi que con cualquier transistor, cuanta mas ganancia tenga mas tiempo obtendremos.
> Un 2N2222 ,sería muy interesante su ensayo.
> Saludos.
> He montado un prototipo para despejar dudas, he utilizado un transistor PNP BD136, que eslo primero que he encontrado por encima de mi mesa, es un transistor con poca ganacia, por lo que no nos dá tiempos muy elevados, con una resistencia de 25 K y un condensador de 470 uF, he obtenido un tiempo de activación del relé de 40 segundos. Con un transistor Ac188, (algo antiguo, pero lo uso mucho para pruebas), se obtienen tiempos de algunos minutos con la misma configuración.
> ...


hola tiago gracias por tu respuesta bueno eh estado probando quiero pedirte un favor me puedes mandar el esquema de prototipo que has montado??? el que esta en la pagina con el nombre de temp1 y temp2 de las fotos que subiste, porque veo que pusiste el diodo en paralelo con un pequeño capacitor???? te lo agradeceria mucho


----------



## tiago (Jun 1, 2010)

Perdona la tardanza en contestar, he estado fuera, el diodo lo lleva en antiparalelo con la bobina del relé, y el condensador también.Es lo único que lo difiere del esquema original.
Te ha funcionado ó hay algún problema...? Es un circuito muy básico.
Saludos.


----------



## xaviergarvi (Jun 2, 2010)

hola como estas bueno hice la prueba reventando un transistor y un capacitor jejejeje pero no logro que se quede el rele activado por mas de 20 segundos hice pruebas en livewire y te lo adjunto tamien aumente el capacitor a 1000uf pero nada haber si lo ves gracias


----------



## lubeck (Jun 2, 2010)

lo que tienes que aumentar es el valor de la resistencia....

intenta con un potencionetro mayor que es el que da el tiempo de descarga del capacitor....
de que valor estas usando...


menos ohms - dura menos cargado
mas ohms- dura mas cargado....

saludos....


----------



## xaviergarvi (Jun 2, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> lo que tienes que aumentar es el valor de la resistencia....
> 
> intenta con un potencionetro mayor que es el que da el tiempo de descarga del capacitor....
> de que valor estas usando...
> ...


estoy usando uno de 100K como me recomendaste estoy intentando con un potenciometro de 200k pero solo acepta hasta el 25% trato de aumentar mas pero el rele se desconecta y el tiempo es de 5 seg no entiendo porque


----------



## lubeck (Jun 2, 2010)

en tu simulador pon un pote de 1mega y veras que dura un buen....

si no tienes potes de 1m pon una resitencia en serie con el pote...

*EDITO:*

oye espera algo anda mal con el circuito....

deja revisarlo 

pero no soy tiagio....

saludos....


----------



## xaviergarvi (Jun 2, 2010)

puse el potenciometro a 1m Hom pero solo me admite hasta el 5% y no dura mas de 5 seg esta bien todos los componentes que estoy usando?


----------



## jaimepsantos (Jun 2, 2010)

Quizas asi dure mas, asi funciona, presionas el push, se carga el capacitor instantaneamente, pero este comienza a descargarsa a travaz de la malla de la R1 y de la conexion BE del transistor, el rele se activa cuando el transistor esta en saturacion esto tendria que hacer que dure un timpo RC por alguna constante menor a uno para saber cuando el transistor deja de saturarse.


Para aumentar el tiempo solo aumenta el valor de la R1, inclusive el de C1.

saludos!!


----------



## lubeck (Jun 2, 2010)

A ver este...


revisalo

*edito:* me falto el diodo pero nada mas agregalo...

Para aumentar el tiempo tambien podrias aumentar la resistencia de la base del transistor R1 a unos 10k.... eso disminuira la corriente.....


----------



## xaviergarvi (Jun 2, 2010)

gracias por la ayuda pero solo consigo que el rele este activo por 20 seg llegue a 32 seg max y quiero que porlomenos el rele se desconecte despues de 1 minuto tampoco quiero ponerle un capacitor mas de 1000uf porque ya me quedaria muy grande el circuito y no tengo mucho espacio


----------



## lubeck (Jun 2, 2010)

pusiste la resistencia del transistor  de 10k?.... no la de 1k

podrias tambien poner varios capacitores no?

saludos....

Otra que podrias hacer para aumentar el tiempo es usar un transistor BC548.... en lugar del 2n2222 probablemente te de mas tiempo....

estas haciendo las pruebas solo en simulador?

porque en la realidad podria ser diferente....

saludos....


----------



## tiago (Jun 2, 2010)

Ponle un transistor de algo mas de ganancia y te conducirá por mas tiempo.
La resistencia preset tambien puede ser aumentada,tienes muchos factores que modificar sin tener que cambiar el condensador.
Saludos.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 2, 2010)

> tienes muchos factores que modificar sin tener que cambiar el condensador.





yo tambien creo eso!!!

no es mucha la diferencia del tiempo requerido...

xavier:
de cuantos ohms es la bobina de tu rele? 

saludos...


----------



## Cacho (Jun 2, 2010)

Cuidado, que está trabajando en saturación el transistor...
Es normal que tome bastante corriente por la base, y si se le sube la resistencia de base es probable que no llegue a saturar bien.

Lo ideal sería usar dos transistores, uno en zona activa y el otro en saturación. Una configuración bastante común (a ver quién lo dibuja ).
El condensador se descargará a través del activo (ese trabaja con una ganancia alta, de 200-300 o más) y el saturado es alimentado por este primero. Así el condensador "pierde" de a unos pocos uA y la carga le dura muchísimo más tiempo.

Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Jun 2, 2010)

Creo que ya se por donde vas cacho....

Estoy frio o caliente?....

si le estoy estoy atinando.... hago los calculos de las resitencias.... y que transistores se necesitarian....
(fueron puestas arbitrariamente)

en el simulador si dura mas.... pero el rele  queda energizado.... izquierda...

*EDITO*
Pongo otra opcion.... jejejej
a ver este tarda mucho..... derecha


----------



## Cacho (Jun 2, 2010)

Ahí me gustó más.
El de la derecha está más lindo, y hasta le sobra una resistencia... O más bien, se la cambiaría de lugar y de valor (fijate que el BC no tiene Rbase )

Es casi casi un Darlington eso que queda una ganancia altísima (mínimo HfeQ1*10). Si usás un 547C (ganancia mínima de 400). Una pregunta: ¿Para qué está VR1 (variable) ahí?

Saludos

Edit, que me olvidé: En la primera imagen tenés dos transistores en corte/saturación. Eso no es un gran avance porque la ganancia grande la tienen en la zona activa.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 2, 2010)

Si  note cacho los detalles que marcas....

y va mi siguiente mejora todavia no me meto con los calculos... pero creo que por ahi va el diseño....

aca vr1  es para ajustar el tiempo....


----------



## Cacho (Jun 2, 2010)

De nuevo...
¿Qué hace VR1? (cambiada de posición y todo)
y ¿Para qué sirve R2?

Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Jun 2, 2010)

De verdad....

Si le sobra R2 la  habia puesto para  polarizar la base de Q2 pero veo que es una tonteria si siempre negativo....

Vr1 es un preset  para ajustar la rapidez de descarga del capacitor....  o el tiempo que dure prendida la luz...

y las resistencias de 700 y 500 es para alimentar a 5v al primer transistor....

si es correcto no?

Intente hacer los calculos para la resistencia de 1K y ver que sature pero....

como  lo calculo si no se cual seria la resistencia del Rele.....
asi que esa dependeria de la carga....

dejamos esa no?

pues creo que es mi primer diseño de transistores con ayuda  pero sin copiar en ningun lado...


----------



## Cacho (Jun 2, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> Si le sobra R2 la  habia puesto para  polarizar la base de Q2 pero veo que es una tonteria si siempre *negativo*...


Positivo 



lubeck dijo:


> ...y las resistencias de 700 y 500 es para alimentar a 5v al primer transistor....
> si es correcto no?


Con esas resistencias ahí formás un divisor. Muy lindo, pero te limita la tensión de carga del condensador a 5V.

¿Qué pasa si cargás el condensador a los 12V de la alimentación y metés una resistencia (a ver el valor...) a la base del primer transistor?

Probá de usar un condensador más chico, con 100uF llegás a más de un minuto, y el sistema de descarga a través del potenciómetro no es el más feliz. En todo caso te recomendaría usarlo junto con un transistorcito para hacer una fuente de corriente controlada por el pote. Es más preciso y permite un ajuste más fino.
Como sea, no te preocupes todavía por el circuito de descarga. Andá mejor por la carga y activación de los transistores.


lubeck dijo:


> Intente hacer los calculos para la resistencia de 1K y ver que sature pero....
> como  lo calculo si no se cual seria la resistencia del Rele.....
> asi que esa dependeria de la carga....


Se asume una corriente determinada en el relé (suele andar por los 20-30mA) y esa será la Ic y una ganancia de 10. La Ib será entonces de 2-3mA por lo menos.
Con eso vamos al datasheet y buscamos el Vbe que hace falta para saturarlo.

Fijate cuál es la Ibmáx que soporta el transistor, dejá un margen prudente: Por lo menos un 20%, pero no pasarse del 50% es sano (y si es menos, mejor) y el resto es cuestión de razonamiento nomás. No te pases de esos números cuando el condensador esté todo lo cargado que puede estar.



lubeck dijo:


> pues creo que es mi primer diseño de transistores con ayuda, pero sin copiar en ningun lado...


Y no será el último, espero 


Saludos


----------



## jaimepsantos (Jun 2, 2010)

y por que no utilizar un monoestable con transistor a la salida para activar el rele??


----------



## Cacho (Jun 2, 2010)

No es mala idea.
Pero lo estaban armando con componentes discretos por acá... Cada uno con sus gustos...


Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Jun 2, 2010)

Entendido cacho....

Voy de nuevo....


Hola Jaime...



> y por que no utilizar u monoestable con transistor a la salida para activar el rele??



es que ese no tiene chiste....
pero si es ma facil, por lo menos para mi....


----------



## jaimepsantos (Jun 2, 2010)

hahahahaha!!!!
y por que complicarse tanto??
De hecho el tema se llama * 555** con **rele*


----------



## jonatanvill (Jun 2, 2010)

intenta con un 4017 secuenciador puedes alargar ma s como tu quieras


----------



## lubeck (Jun 2, 2010)

> hahahahaha!!!!
> y por que complicarse tanto??
> De hecho el tema se llama 555 con rele



asi es jaime...

lo que pasa es que tiago subió una propuesta diferente a hacerlo con un integrado....

y a  mi me parecio interesante porque no se usar muy bien los transistores... y yo estoy practicando con este circuito mas bien de forma didactica... que por necesidad.... 

y creo que lo del tema 555 con rele quedo resuelto desde el 2006 y pues le damos el hilo con una variacion... 

no crees?
saludos


----------



## jaimepsantos (Jun 2, 2010)

Tienes razon, es mas para ponernos aprueba a ver si se es capaz de diseñar algo, por su propia cuenta me parace buena idea despues de todo.

Y a todo esto ya quedo listo??


----------



## xaviergarvi (Jun 3, 2010)

bueno gracias a todos por su colaboracion ya logre hacer el circuito gracias de verdad a todos este es el mejor foro de electronica!!!!!!!! use el circuito de lubeck el de la derecha gracias bye


----------



## berthen (Jun 3, 2010)

yo creo que al rele solo le llega negativo

no soy muy experto pero creo que al rele le esta llegando el polo negativo de la alimentacion y de hay mismo esta cogiendo el transistor y le esta volviendo a dar negativo
. un saludo


----------



## lubeck (Jun 3, 2010)

A ver si ahora si....

Creo que esta todo dentro de los parametros....

si estoy mal no te me desesperes cacho..... 
ahora si estoy a muerte contra los transistores....
ya les gano un par de batallas.... 



> bueno gracias a todos por su colaboracion ya logre hacer el circuito gracias de verdad a todos este es el mejor foro de electronica!!!!!!!! use el circuito de lubeck el de la derecha gracias bye


Xavier:
Creo que podría funcionar ese pero no es lo mejor 
este podria estar mejor....



> yo creo que al rele solo le llega negativo
> 
> no soy muy experto pero creo que al rele le esta llegando el polo negativo de la alimentacion y de hay mismo esta cogiendo el transistor y le esta volviendo a dar negativo
> . un saludo


Hola berthen ....

No.... si esta bien dale otra revizada....


----------



## Cacho (Jun 3, 2010)

¡Ese me gustó Lubeck!
En general, cuanto más simples, mejor funcionan. Sólo revisá el valor de la Rb del 2222.

En el emisor de Q1 vas a tener una tensión máxima de 12V, el 2222 va a tender a quedar (más o menos) con 0,7/0,8V en la base, así que tenés que bajar 11,3V y eso da una Ib de... Ooops... (fijate qué pasa con entre 220 y 560 Ohm ahí).

Ahora... ¿Qué pasa si reemplazás R2 por una variable?... No será lo mejor que se puede hacer en términos de control, pero es asquerosamente simple 

El paso siguiente sería algo como esto de acá. R3 debería ser variable y estar en serie con una resistencia más chica (digamos 1k, por ejemplo) para.. (eso se lo dejo a quien lo analice).

Saludos


----------



## tiago (Jun 3, 2010)

Vaya, que interesante se ha vuelto el tema ...  
Saludos.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 3, 2010)

Oye Cacho....

Mientras digiero bien el esquema que pusiste....

y regresandonos un poquito..... y no me la vas a creer pero primero había puesto una resistencia de 220 en la base de 2222 pero bueno... la cambie por una menor porque quería ajustar a 5v en la base del bc547.... lo que veo es un error.... otro error es hacerle caso a los simuladores... nada mas me confunden....

por otro lado... 

entiendo que pusimos un beta en el 2222 de 10....

por lo que me surgen la pregunta que es lo que siempre me ha hecho batallar.... en la ficha técnica dice que el mínimo es 75....  se puede escoger cualquiera o como? no le entiendo... 
y la otra y mas importante... como se le hace para determinar la mas conveniente.... por la experiencia o existe algún método....

lo del beta(hfe) lo vi aqui....
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/philips/2N2222.pdf


----------



## jaimepsantos (Jun 3, 2010)

Se toma esta beta como un metodo de saturacion dura, esto es para asegurarse que se sature el transistor, y no es menos para que no se queme.
Saludoss!!


----------



## lubeck (Jun 3, 2010)

> Se toma esta beta como un metodo de saturacion dura,



y eso significa que podemos utilizar la que queramos si yo quiero asegurme mas puedo poner un beta de 1....

o la dura siempre es 10... 

aunque la minima sea por ejemplo 900 

o cual es la regla?....

*EDITO*
Ya... ya...
ya entendi.... un metodo seria calcular la disipacion y verificar que no llegue al maximo... con su debida tolerancia.... 
Gracias Jaime


----------



## Cacho (Jun 3, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> ...si yo quiero asegurme mas puedo poner un beta de 1...


¿Y entonces para qué pondrías el transistor? 


lubeck dijo:


> ...un metodo seria calcular la disipacion y verificar que no llegue al maximo... con su debida tolerancia....


Calculás en función de la máxima Ib. Esa es la que no tenés que superar.

Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Jun 3, 2010)

> El paso siguiente sería algo como esto de acá. R3 debería ser variable y estar en serie con una resistencia más chica (digamos 1k, por ejemplo) para.. (eso se lo dejo a quien lo analice).



pues yo creo que si no se pone la resitencia cuando el pote este en 1ohm digamos se elevaria la corriente Colector-Emisor y podria superar el IcMax del transistor..



Pues solo me resta una pregunta Cacho....

entiendo que la resistencia de 22k es para dejar fluir corriente a la base del transistor...

 el transistor y la resistencia de 100k lo entiendo perfectamente....

pero  los diodos en serie... que función hacen.... no logro descifrarlo.... 

entiendo que si no estuvieran la corriente iría directamente a tierra  sin pasar por el transistor...  entonces deduzco que es como una especie de freno para que fluya por la base del transistor o estoy perdido...
si va por ahi... porque 2 y no uno....


----------



## Cacho (Jun 3, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> pero  los diodos en serie... que función hacen.... no logro descifrarlo....
> entiendo que si no estuvieran la corriente iría directamente a tierra  sin pasar por el transistor...  entonces deduzco que es como una especie de freno para que fluya por la base del transistor o estoy perdido...
> si va por ahi... porque 2 y no uno....


 Buen razonamiento...
Cada transistor tiene un determinado Vf (Voltage Forward) o, en criollo, una tensión que cae en la juntura. Eso está entre 0,6 y 0,7V.

El transistor tiene una caída base-emisor de 0,6/0,7V (eso coincide con el Vbe mínimo para que conduzca).

De las dos cosas anteriores sale que el Vbe será el de la caída de una juntura para que el transistor esté al bordecito de conducir, y en la base habrá una tensión igual a la caída de dos junturas (1,2V). El transistor entonces conduce.
Con uno solo quedaría justito en el límite de conducción.

Eso que hace el transistor es una fuente de corriente. Drena continuamente la misma corriente y ese valor dependerá del de R3 (o el potenciómetro que se le ponga) y la resistencia en serie efectivamente hace de seguro para que no se pueda quemar por sobrecorriente el transistor.

Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Jun 4, 2010)

Me quedo muy claro cacho... 

y muchas gracias... ya me queda mas claro lo de los transistores con este ejercicio....
me encanto la practica...

Pongo el esquema y la simulacion en livewire ya con la resistencia de 1k...


----------



## Cacho (Jun 4, 2010)

De nada Lubeck y me alegro de que te sirviera la experiencia.

Un abrazo.


----------

